# Harbor Freight dovetail jig



## mattmeitzner (Jan 23, 2014)

I picked up the HF jig and found the better instructions and how-to videos online. But I'm confused as the side stops for the vertical board extend above the horizontal level of the flat top by about 3/16". So the horizontal board either sits on top of the vertical side stop or is stuck behind it (see pic). These parts seem like stamped metal so I doubt the are the wrong size. I did notice a couple parts were assembled wrong by HF, so wondering if this is he case again or if I'm doing something wrong. 

Thanks 
Matt


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Matt:

That jig is probably a blind dovetail jig only so you would route both pieces (vertical and horizontal) at once.
I can't tell how those stops are attached from the picture but they are generally adjustable, so they may have been installed incorrectly.

However, when you set the vertical piece in place, the horizontal piece will butt up against the back of the vertical piece so the horizontal piece will/ should not be affected by the stop.


----------



## mattmeitzner (Jan 23, 2014)

Bingo. I was trying to set up the horizontal piece first and now that I look at the pics, you're spot on. Thanks


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Not sure which video instructions you saw online but this one is pretty good. The Craftex is probably very similar to the jig you have. The presenter, Mark Eaton is a regular presenter for Kreg products as well. I've seen him in person at woodworking shows in my area. Enjoy


----------

